# What breed is it?



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if they are Roos or hens and what breeds they are they are 7 weeks old


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

What a neat looking bird. No idea what he is but I think the first is a roo. Second I am leaning toward roo too but it's right on the border for me. The one in the third photo I'd say is a hen. I don't even have a guess for breeds.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

The first two look like roos to me. It looks like there is gold on the white ones wing and the combs look rooish. IMO
But I'm not an expert, I just like to guess. 
Good luck with them.


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you for your help, will be giving them to a good home soon that takes in un wanted Roos


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

bev said:


> thank you for your help, will be giving them to a good home soon that takes in un wanted Roos


A good home for unwanted Roos.....isn't that called. Well....ummmmmm.something else....


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

I know and the man lives not to far away from me  he's known to take them in and home them not kill them


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

bev said:


> I know and the man lives not to far away from me  he's known to take them in and home them not kill them


That is nice. Better than putting it out there for sale cheap to become a meal, if you are not into that. I know we all see them different, personally, there are only a few in my flock that are "pets", the rest, well.....you get the picture. With him being close, at least you can visit as well.


----------

